# Travel plans please



## Teaselmeg (25 July 2012)

I have a ticket for dressage this Sunday and live in Berkshire, I keep looking at travel options and get lost in all the train timetables.  Anyone going from the Reading area planned their route and happy to share their plans ?


----------

